
Marc Cuban Audited Protocols of Re-Openings in Dallas for Health Compliance - pgrote
https://blogmaverick.com/2020/05/07/i-hired-a-team-of-secret-shoppers-to-find-out-how-businesses-were-opening-in-dallas-its-not-good/
======
tren-hard
I think this has been submitted a few times but probably didn't get any
traction because this site is pretty allergic to anything Mark Cuban.

However this is a great data first approach to seeing how companies are
opening up, especially since many of these are regional and national chains
which would follow similar/smae procedures across the nation when re-opening.

He mentioned revisiting these stores as well to track progress so I look
forward to seeing how this data evolves.

Hopefully in a couple weeks, compliance goes up as stores and employees adjust
to these new standards.

------
everluven
I thought he bought a basketball team not the whole city. He hired a third
party to "audit" over 1000 businesses. Someone please tell me what authority
he is operating under other than money or fame.

~~~
lazyant
do we need permission to "scrape reality" (gather data)? (I agree "audit" is
not a good word here)

~~~
everluven
When it relies on the resources of others, certainly. His data gathering also
circumvents established government health agencies. He has no citizen right to
do so

